# Stateside at Binton - update



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just a quick reminder for anyone else needing any RV bits...
Stateside are offering 10% Discount on any orders delivered to Binton or any orders taken on the day.

I really need to know by this Monday at the latest so if you could PM or Email me by October 23rd that would be great  

We will be at Binton from around 3.00 on Saturday until around 5.30.

See you there!

Linda


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Linda
How far are you from Binton? Would it be possible to order and collect if parts are in stock???

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Keith

According to the RAC route planner we are 20 miles from Binton.

Of course you are welcome to collect "en-route"....sadly the Zinfandel hasn't arrived yet  

Best regaeds
Linda


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Linda

Those damn Yanks have a lot to answer for I'm thinking.......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I'm only referring to the Zinfandel of course  

Mike

P.S. It could just be I have not given it a fair chance... I must try it again sometime


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Zinfandel...............£16.75 for a 3 ltr box in Tesco......










.....................$8.99 for a 5 ltr box in Califormia - Very "Quaffable" at that price......!










And its coming sea freight   




Oh well....back to the cheap Rose for now :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

LC1962 said:


> $8.99 for a 5 ltr box in Califormia - Very "Quaffable" at that price......! And its coming sea freight


Obviously in an imported RV, lockers stacked to the rafters with the stuff. NOW I see why you're in the RV business :wink:

I take it if I order an RV to be imported, several hundred litres / gallons of wine would be on the 'options' list? Maybe under 'consumables', or 'miscellaneous'?

Gerald


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Not on this occasion Gerald!    Thppppppppppp!!!

In actual fact a 1964 VW Westfalia combi van.....harking back to our roots and very sought after over here.........a bit narrower than an RV so not likely to be thrown out by the DVLA "Jobsworths" (don't get me going again! ) :roll: 

Not being greedy.....just shipping enough plonk to keep me in a comfortable haze over Xmas :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

LC1962 said:


> just shipping enough plonk to keep me in a comfortable haze over Xmas :wink:


I like that phrase - "comfortable haze." Adequately describes Christmas 

Gerald


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

:drinking: 

"Hic!" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I must have led a sheltered life. I just had to look up to see what Zinfandel was. So little time, so much to learn.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Pusser said:


> So little time, so much to learn.


Maybe Linda will be able to start the tuition at Binton? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

I must say that having read about so many of your exploits Pusser....well, you've spent your sheltered life doing far more interesting things than quaffing cheap plonk :lol: :lol: 

Gerald...I wouldn't know where to start :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hint: .... .... Bottle opener :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"P.S. It could just be I have not given it a fair chance... I must try it again sometime"

Mike,

I quite like Zinfandel, not because it is a light, more-ish drink, but rather because, being so, Alison is more inclined to drink it, and the effect sort of sneaks up on her. 

Compared to other wines I estimate it at least doubles, if not trebles, the time between her starting to feel sexy and falling asleep to at least two minutes; a considerable improvement.

A girlie drink, but none the worse for being one.

Dave


----------

